# Cooling down issue



## DRG (Sep 16, 2021)

My ac stopped cooling a few days ago. After inspection found dirty filter. Replaced and everything worked. Well now it doesnt want to cool below 79 degrees. I think my condenser fan motor does not seem to be spinning as fast as it should. Changed the capacitor but didnt change anything. Is tgere a way to check if the fan is spinning to proper speed? And would a slow fan cause cooling not to drop below 79?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

